# Post your bugs for JC to fix here.



## Chris (Apr 21, 2004)

:twisted: 

If something's not working, post it here and I promise to nag JC into submission, and bribe him with beer and iced lattes if necessary until it's fixed.


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2004)

Awww crap!


----------



## Josh (May 3, 2004)

On the index of the forum it shows me as being logged in as you, but if I go to another page it doesn't. :? At the top it says "logout [chris]" on the index...

Lookin' into that now, and I fixed the logo so it works on all the pages and not just on the index.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2004)

TLfuRy said:


> On the index of the forum it shows me as being logged in as you, but if I go to another page it doesn't. :? At the top it says "logout [chris]" on the index...
> 
> Lookin' into that now, and I fixed the logo so it works on all the pages and not just on the index.



/puzzle

Stop haxxoring my account, fucker!


----------



## FLYNLW6969 (May 15, 2004)

None of the links to Joshs music work, when you click on them it takes you to a "Cannot View This Page"


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2004)

All fixed. CQ, if you had copied the mp3's to this site, just kill 'em since I linked 'em from my site.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 28, 2010)

haha nice man

"This thread is worthless without... CLIPS?!" :d


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2010)

Really man?


----------

